

Easier stronger passwords - JBiserkov
http://biserkov.com/blog/2010/11/22/easier-stronger-passwords/

======
pwg
Or simply use Password Gorilla ( <https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki> ) and
it will generate really strong passwords for you, and save them in a secure
manner, all at the same time.

